# A complete novice!!



## diddytt (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi folks, been registered on for a while but have only just made a couple of posts. Thought I'd say a quick 'HELLO'!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  If you need something just ask or drop a PM


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

